

Java security update: 36 vulnerabilities, 34 remotely exploitable - praseodym
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/cpujan2014-1972949.html#AppendixJAVA

======
tptacek
Discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7054790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7054790)

------
gnud
I'm beginning to suspect their vulerabilities are intentional, to trick me
into accidentally installing the Ask toolbar.

------
baq
that's more holes than swiss cheese has... i can't name any other software
that fixes this many remote exploits in a single release...

~~~
smrtinsert
Ok well, compare it to software projects on the same scale. When you're
talking about an installed base of hundreds of millions across a variety of
platforms things get a little complicated.

------
mytummyhertz
anyone have writeups for any of these CVE's?

